

TEPCO Quietly Admits Fukushima's Reactor 3 Could Be Melting Down NOW - gokhan
http://nsnbc.me/2013/12/30/tepco-quietly-admits-reactor-3-melting-now/

======
yangyang
"Published On: Mon, Dec 30th, 2013"

~~~
notastartup

        ** NEWS FLASH -- URGENT ** STEAM SUDDENLY EMANATING FROM 
        FUKUSHIMA REACTOR # 3 - WEST COAST OF NORTH AMERICA 
        SHOULD BEGIN PREPARATIONS FOR POSSIBLE RADIATION CLOUD 
        WITHIN 3 TO 5 DAYS	
    
        Saturday, *28 December 2013* 22:55
    

[http://www.turnerradionetwork.com/news/146-mjt](http://www.turnerradionetwork.com/news/146-mjt)

damn it rained heavily today and wind was blowing like mad here in west coast
Canada.

yet no pick up by mainstream media of course...don't want to cause a massive
panic...by subjecting them to radiation.

~~~
ramchip
This is all according to the "Turner Radio Network" and "OccupyCorporatism".
I'd give these two sources about one epsilon more credibility than The Onion.

------
pieterhg
Better source here [http://rt.com/news/fukushima-steam-nuclear-
reactor-064/](http://rt.com/news/fukushima-steam-nuclear-reactor-064/)

------
notastartup

        “Persons residing on the west coast of North America 
        should IMMEDIATELY begin preparing for another possible 
        onslaught of dangerous atmospheric radiation from the 
        Fukushima nuclear disaster site in Japan.”
    
    

that sounds very threatening...any other news articles picking it up? I don't
hear any warnings from other news outlets...

~~~
mggeral
[http://ex-skf.blogspot.com.ar/2013/12/ot-is-this-level-of-un...](http://ex-
skf.blogspot.com.ar/2013/12/ot-is-this-level-of-understanding-on.html?m=1)

To balance this out. Another non mainstream outlet covering this, posted on
another thread about this yesterday.

According to TNN and its unnamed experts the west coast will be uninhabitable
within 2 years.

Some sources may want to avoid mass panic (and lie) others wouldn't mind it I
think.

------
notastartup
[http://www.netc.com/](http://www.netc.com/) this map is kinda making me
nervous

